

Officials see Iran, not outrage over film, behind cyber attacks on US banks - greenyoda
http://openchannel.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/09/20/13990206-officials-see-iran-not-outrage-over-film-behind-cyber-attacks-on-us-banks

======
phaus
So.. the U.S. and Israeli governments physically destroyed parts of a uranium
enrichment plant by custom-creating from scratch, the most sophisticated piece
of malware the world has ever seen. Meanwhile, Iran responds by DoSing a
couple of banks like a ten-year-old script kiddie. How cute.

------
JakeSc
Given that the Pentagon now sees cyberattacks as "acts of war", I wonder what
the public response will be.

~~~
akira2501
So.. does that mean that we committed "acts of war" without any congressional
approval when we unleashed Flame and Stuxnet on our "enemies?"

------
dkarl
This is weird. There are a couple of reasons they would want to bully the
United States: to dissuade us from supporting an Israeli attack on Iran, and
to force us to ease up on our campaign of economic sanctions. Realistically,
though, they _can't_ bully the U.S. They aren't capable of posing much of a
threat, and they aren't popular with the American people or with the
international community, so the U.S. is free to retaliate (proportionately or
disproportionately) against serious aggression. Meanwhile, they have ample
reason to play nice. They want to minimize international support for potential
Israeli aggression, and they don't want to make it any easier for the U.S. to
get other nations on board with the economic sanctions. Why would they want to
1) piss off the U.S. and 2) paint themselves as a rogue aggressor in the eyes
of the international community?

------
debacle
Considering that we very likely sabotaged their nuclear program, I can't
really blame them for attacking our banks.

------
willrobinson
"cyber aggression"

Wow.

